# G-Life Guitars (Japan only)



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 28, 2009)

G-Life Guitars

Of all the window shopping I did during my holiday, I didn't come across any of these, just posters. But still I couldn't help but get interested. 

Unfortunately I can't read Japanese, but from the gist of things, the switching system looks like an elaborate version of the Tom Anderson system. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 29, 2009)

I think either you gave us the wrong address or they closed there site


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2009)

It should work. g-life-guitars dot com


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 29, 2009)

I tried it twice and says that there was a proplem connecting to the Server


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2009)

Testing:

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/products/DSC_0015s.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/products/600_0058.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/products/control.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/BlackLifea.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/tbkDSC_20131-500.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/tbkDSC_0119-500.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/snowlife/snowlife1.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/snowlife/sl500-switch.jpg

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/img/snowlife/sl170-13.jpg

Hopefully this works, if not, I give up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2009)

Blue Life


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2009)

Black Life


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2009)

Snow Life


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont know way but it wont load for me  but things for attaching them to your post they are pretty interesting


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2009)

This thread is becoming my own personal train wreck 

Just found out there's an English (engrish) Option 

While it was a pain in the ass to navigate through, from the looks of things it's:

Light Ash Body (Great Lake?)
Flame Maple Arch Top
324 scale (whatever that means)
Acrylic Butterfly inlays
Buzz Feiten Shelf Nut on White Life
24 Fret Ebony Board
Original G-Life HSH Pickups
1 Volume, 1 Tone, 1 Piezo Volume
3 Pickup Selectors, 1 On Switch Rear Mini (shades of Tom Anderson styling)
1 3-way On/Mix/Off Piezo selector
LRBaggs Trem Bridge and Jack

Or something rather like it...


----------



## Chritar (Jan 29, 2009)

i like the headstocks, if they had maple boards id be inclined to spend money i dont have but will have in a few years if i still know of them 

that blue one with a edge trem and maple board with wizard 1 profile and i would do anything i could to get it


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 29, 2009)

... too many toggle switches. Those little ones especially are inclined to break easier.

Interesting design though. have a PRS/schecter thing going.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 29, 2009)

No problem here.... looks cool... many knobs and switches... I love that! even if I don't use it, haha.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2009)

cool guitars, I like headstock shape the most


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> ... too many toggle switches. Those little ones especially are inclined to break easier.
> 
> Interesting design though. have a PRS/schecter thing going.



Well if you don't jerk them around like a madman, I'm sure they'll be ok.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 29, 2009)

There's certainly room for 3-4 more switches on that body!


----------



## Jonny (Jan 29, 2009)

The headstock looks like the Spear Guitar headstocks.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 30, 2009)

back in the day i was developing a control system similar to that...but with that many switches you need an olympic-kind of dexterity for a live situation, but that doesn't mean it would be the same for recordings, aaalll the way around really, although, these guitars are extremely gorgeous by the way


----------



## Ishan (Jan 30, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 324 scale (whatever that means)



That means 324mm from 0 to 12th fret = 648mm scale = 25.5" scale


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2009)

Ishan said:


> That means 324mm from 0 to 12th fret = 648mm scale = 25.5" scale




 My humble thanks. 

Also these guitars are worth 498000 yen.... to me that $8500+ aud. 

That may be too dear for even the most devoted Daita fan. I'll just stare at the Blue Life top some more.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bumping this thread and overhauling old posts because they're embarrasing. 

And there's some new models:


----------



## conorreich (Oct 6, 2009)

they are very interesting looking guitars. they sound very very rad =]


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 7, 2009)

Didn't think much of them until I saw it in action:



Pretty secksy.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 7, 2009)

My pp is hard over a couple of those. Anybody see the white one?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 7, 2009)

I have trouble getting into the headstock design but they seams very cool


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have trouble getting into the headstock design but they seams very cool


 

It is very strange, but somehow I _do_ like it. I'd like to see a green one with black hardware, rosewood board and white pickups.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 7, 2009)

That sparkly red is interesting.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Very interesting looking guitars. Cool site too.


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have trouble getting into the headstock design but they seams very cool



Patrick speaks truth , that headstock is kinda  but i dig the rest of it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 4, 2010)

Bumping this up, purely because these things do look and sound nicer in motion.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 4, 2010)

you can send e-mails with this.
joke.
nice designs...but the snow life was the only one I dig...just my opinion...not critic.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont understand their neck joint. 

it looks like a neckthru, but the neck doesn't continue into the body. 

it also looks like a bolt on, as the paint line is WAY too perfect...yet where are the bolt on screws?

it kinda also looks like a set neck as there is no continuation into the body...but...i dont get it...:S


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 5, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i dont understand their neck joint.
> 
> it looks like a neckthru, but the neck doesn't continue into the body.
> 
> ...



Judging from the google translation, it's a set neck. 



> Joints are also likely to startle and technology right through the neck while introducing adopted a set neck. Tech God heel is also computed exactly as well as strength to the limit cut.​ Thumb to slide 22 can have it be on the fret, the little finger joints and the joint 23 has been cut and the frets.​ This design just as any other differences and Furettogita 24, 24 and completely covered up the fret fingering was just the sound can be represented as an inspiration.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 7, 2010)

I've always been fascinated by everything in Japan. Culture, the landscapes, the asian women. (Hehe)

But their guitars are on the top, they can make some fine stuff


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Didn't think much of them until I saw it in action:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty secksy.



Wow, that music must be really popular with the nerdy wapanese girls over here.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Feb 8, 2010)

These guitars look like from some japanese videogames  that font on the headstock and the whole page design... pure hentai


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 8, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Wow, that music must be really popular with the nerdy wapanese girls over here.


 
Nah, that'd require something more along the lines of this:


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 8, 2010)

What the he'll is that? It is like the Bacstreet Boys singing over Britney Spears' band.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 11, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> What the he'll is that? It is like the Bacstreet Boys singing over Britney Spears' band.


 
That's pretty much it, yes.


----------



## potatohead (Feb 11, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2010)

Without derailing this thread into a K-Pop Boy band extravaganza (because I hate Korean Boy bands. Bad John Bad  ), G-Live Products also have a Drive Pedal:







The D-Drive, with a 3-way switch for optional tones:

Ecstacy Tube - Bright Clear Distortion
Power Crystal - Higher Output Clear Powerful Distortion
Tender Warm - Warm Soft Mild Distortion


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 12, 2010)

You and me both, JP!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

Necrobump from the dead! 

For the few interested, new models now in stock:

DSG Standard Snow Life






Essentially a Snow White version of his DSG Standard (note affordable) models. Maple board too. 

DSG Life Mahogany






And a first for the series. Using a Mahogany body (as opposed to Alder and Light Ash), even the neck is Mahogany, and EMGs (SLV-X Neck, SA Middle, 81TW Bridge) in SSH format. I'd actually love to try one of these.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 2, 2011)

Random necro  and I should have found out sooner....

From December 29 to end of Feb, G-Life are having a limited edition orders to have the DSG Mahogany model in selected colours. 

Trans Blue Burst






Trans Red Burst






Orange Burst






3 Tone Sunburst






Cherry Sunburst






Natural Mat






Natural Amber






Trans White






Gold Metallic






Classic Black






Classic White






EDIT: I'd imagine that these would look 1000 times better in real life. 

Selling price is 348000 yen. 

Specs:


FINGERBOARD
Premium Grade Rosewood 430R	
NECK SCALE
324mm
NECK WOOD
Premium Grade African Mahogany 1P	
FRET
CFS 24F.(Patent Number 3282035)
NECK
Mahogany&#65291;Titanium Neck Reinforcement Bar
NUT
Lock Nut	
NECK GRIP
Asymmetric Thin V Design
NECK WIDTH
43mm (NUT)-57mm (21F.)	
INLAY
ACRYLIC WHITE
PEG
GOHTOH SG-381-07	
GAUGE
Daddario .009-.042
BODY WOOD
Premium Grade African Mahogany 2P	
BODY BINDING
Natural Binding
BODY CUT
Top=Original Arch Cut / Back=Original Contour & Heel Cut
BRIDGE
GOHTOH GE1996T-Custom
PICKUPS
G-Life Original Singlebacker(Front & Center) , G-Life Original Humbacker(Rear)
SWITCH
Pickup Select Mini-Sw.×3 / Rear Pickup On Mini-Sw.×1
CONTROLS
1 Volume &#12289;1Tone	
JACK
Switch Craft Jack
BODY FINISH
Ultra Light Urethane Finish	
WIRE
Belden 8503
NECK FINISH
Ultra Satin Finish

More info here. Translated here.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm digging that Black Life model. Looks awesome!

I was checking out that D-Drive. It seems like a nifty pedal seeing as how they make it easy to swap chips. Oh well... sold out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2011)

New DSG Standard Ash models released and a few nice finishes too.





















That trans purple burst is gorgeous!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 8, 2011)

first time i see this pretty good guitars to bad they are for japan hehe and theres no 7 string version


----------



## Zei (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovin' the tone on it that Daita gets... it's so smooth and creamy. Why can't American guitarists play that creamy anymore? 

Also... I want a Snow Life. Bad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 27, 2011)

DSG Standard Ash now comes in Galaxy Purple burst. 






More pics here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2012)

Another bump. 

DSG Life Mahogany in Purple Burst. 






The biggest difference is the mahogany neck + titanium reinforcement bar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 10, 2012)

Another excuse for a bump:

DSG Standard Ash, Snow White

Dat Ash... and that Gotoh bridge is pretty yummy too.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice, but y u no fixed bridge?


----------



## Zado (Apr 10, 2012)

They look good,but i can't see any non-HSH in the site.

And this is REAL bad


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 10, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Nice, but y u no fixed bridge?



It is a signature line after all. And since Daita uses trems almost exclusively, a fixed bridge G-Life won't happen anytime soon. 

But who knows, Satch and Vai, despite being trem junkies have made fixed bridge versions of their sigs at one stage. 



Zado said:


> They look good,but i can't see any non-HSH in the site.



SSH model.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2012)

G-Life reaches it's 5th anniversary. To celebrate, they made this:

G-Life Guitars / G-LifeGuitars¥Õ¥§¥¢-2012.11.17 START!!-


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 19, 2012)

These look quite fancy. Not sure why but they remind me of Herman Li's Ibanez


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 19, 2012)

So have anyone actually tested these? The finishes look really beautiful. Not really a huge fan of the very shiny metal parts but they're ok. The price isn't bad either but not sure about quality so can't really tell is it or isn't it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 1, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> So have anyone actually tested these? The finishes look really beautiful. Not really a huge fan of the very shiny metal parts but they're ok. The price isn't bad either but not sure about quality so can't really tell is it or isn't it.


 
Unfortunately, very few customers, all being in Japan, have actually owned these. And based on Youtube searching, most (if not all) of them being Daita fans. 

I couldn't find these when I first heard about them, then it may be because they may be custom orders (like ESP signatures), something I failed to realise on my initial hunt. 

Considering Daita's history (and avid user of high end ESPs and Tom Andersons), the same pricings as a J-Custom and a Suhr, as well as some top notch specs (Gotoh Trems on standard models, Titanium enforced OFRs on Deluxe models... ), I'd expect these to be great quality instruments.

Now I wish for an opportunity to play one, let alone own one...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll go and check them out. I'll be walking past that store on the 18th anyway.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 7, 2013)

New 2013 DSG Standard: Royal Blue Turqouise.




























The Grief Hole said:


> I'll go and check them out. I'll be walking past that store on the 18th anyway.


 
Did you get to try one of these? I'm curious on your verdict.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 13, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> G-Life reaches it's 5th anniversary. To celebrate, they made this:
> 
> G-Life Guitars / G-LifeGuitars¥Õ¥§¥¢-2012.11.17 START!!-


 

Damn this thing looks even better and better:

G-Life Guitars /-5th Anniversary Model DSG EXTREME- 5AQLT/HR(Volcano Fire)












Graphtech Custom Bridge with Piezo saddles... 










More controls than NASA. 






And a classy case to boot:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 2, 2013)

The first non superstrat shape from G-Life is available.

G-Life Guitars /-Vintage Series-¡ÈCross Edge¡É


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 3, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The first non superstrat shape from G-Life is available.
> 
> G-Life Guitars /-Vintage Series-¡ÈCross Edge¡É


I'm not sure how I should feel, I think crying would be fitting.


----------



## SammerX (Sep 3, 2013)

That white one is awesome. Blue + maple boards are great as well. I am left scratching my head as to why they don't direct mount the pickups though- it really disrupts the aesthetic for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2013)

Just saw this on Facebook:






Another new model perhaps?


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry. Should have mentioned they didn't have any in the store in Shibuya.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 8, 2013)

The Grief Hole said:


> Sorry. Should have mentioned they didn't have any in the store in Shibuya.



 And damn.  I was gonna ask a friend to try these out too. Really itching to go back to Japan right now...


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Bumping this thread and overhauling old posts because they're embarrasing.
> 
> And there's some new models:
> 
> ...


----------



## quattro19tdi (Dec 9, 2013)

In the description of the DSG Standard Ash / Royal Blue Turquoise



> BODY FINISH
> Light Urethane Finish (Gross)



Sounds nice 

But joking aside, they look great!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 11, 2014)

New 2014 models:






DSG Extreme 5A-FLM-HR series

Aqua Blue Resort






Snow White






Volcano Fire


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2014)

G-Life Guitars / Degaussing processor DP-G1

 No idea what this is meant to do, but it's usable for Guitar and Bass.


----------



## timbale (Feb 13, 2014)

they look quite decent... but then the headstock... WUAH! It destroys everything


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 16, 2014)

No idea what's going on here, but looks like they're offering DSG Premium models in different finishes for a limited time:

G-Life Guitars / G-LifeGuitars¥Õ¥§¥¢-2014.07.12 START!!-

G-Life Guitars / G-LifeGuitars¡ÚG-Life¥·¥ç¡¼¥ë¡¼¥à±Ä¶È¤Î¤´°ÆÆâ¡Û


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 5, 2014)

New DSG Premium models avaiable:

G-Life Guitars / Products


















Classic Black, Astro Navy Burst, Royal Blue Turquoise, Coral Pink Burst, Snow White. 

270,000 Yen, a pop.


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 6, 2014)

They remind me of a mix between Caparison and Ibanez. I like it! That's a really kickin' pink!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 22, 2014)

New Cross Edge, now in relic form:

G-Life Guitars /-Vintage Series-¡ÈCross Edge¡É


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 22, 2014)

Nothing mucks up the relic look quite like shiny new hardware .


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 22, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nothing mucks up the relic look quite like shiny new hardware .



True, and with titanium Floyd Upgraded bridge too. 

Still, that may just be my favorite Super Tele ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 9, 2014)

G-Life Guitars / G-Life7¼þÇ¯µ.Ç°¥Õ¥§¥¢ in FUKUOKA³«ºÅ!!

So G-Life is throwing a 7th anniversary fair. 



And the showcase models look glorious:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like Daita's experimenting with hardtails.
















Could possibly be a production model in the future...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2015)

Possible new pedal coming soon: G-Life Gemini Booster.


----------



## narad (Jun 18, 2015)

Can I justify a fourth boost pedal just because it's cool looking and has a "spirit" knob? ...yes.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 19, 2015)

Spirit knob? In the words of the infallible Mr Partridge, "They've rebadged it, you fool!"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 21, 2015)

Daita showing off a new prototype Cross Edge model for the Siam Shade Lunatic Fest shows:















narad said:


> Can I justify a fourth boost pedal just because it's cool looking and has a "spirit" knob? ...yes.



As a guy who owns about 5 different boosts... I both agree and support this notion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2017)

Thought I 'd bump this up, as there's a ton of new models available.

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/products.html

The Cross Edge tele line has extended:

Quilt Top:






Hannes Ash (hard tail):






As for the superstrat models:

DSG Classic: (based on the original models during the company's inception, sans piezo)






DSG Life Ash:






And 2 DSG Life Alder (limited) models, both with some specs unique to the line (namely pickups):













Meanwhile Daita (the guy founded the brand) is playing a new prototype shape.






Interested to see this become a production.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2017)

^ ...and it's now a production model. 

G-Phoenix (10th anniversary model)






Something completely new for the brand. Looks like Daita's going for the Les Paul meets PRS meets Dean Hardtail. And it looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Solodini (Aug 23, 2017)

Has a bit of a Prince vibe to it, too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2018)

of the living dead.

The G-Phoenix line now comes in 7 strings.

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-Hannes7-cbf.html






http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-Hannes7-drbt.html






http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-Hannes7-gpd.html

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-Hannes7-dbs.html






...as well as trem equipped 6s.

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-custom-sbm.html






http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-custom-drbt.html






http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-custom-cpb.html


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 4, 2019)

Now come the trem equipped 7s.

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-custom-Vll-sbm.html






http://www.g-life-guitars.com/g-phoenix-custom-Vll-saf.html






I must say, that purple looks pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 4, 2019)

That neck joint...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 6, 2019)

Dat purple


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2019)

Those are nice, but holy crap they cost a lot. I guess I didn't choose the G Life, and the G Life isn't choosing me.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 7, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> G-Life Guitars
> 
> Of all the window shopping I did during my holiday, I didn't come across any of these, just posters. But still I couldn't help but get interested.
> 
> ...



I can read japanese so I'll explain the controls a bit:

There's a master volume and a master tone, and the mini switches in between the tone/volume knobs are all coil tap switches (middle single is a stacked single from the looks of it). The other switch is a Rear pickup on switch, and when it's up, all pickups and the master tone are available to use, where if it's done, only the rear pickup and master volume are available to use (this fucking thing is so convoluted).

The guitar uses lace pickups to get all these crazy tones. I dunno, not worth it for the price imo.

For reference, here's the guitar I looked at to see what the controls do:

http://www.g-life-guitars.com/dsg-life-alder-ltd-sbf.html


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 7, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Those are nice, but holy crap they cost a lot. I guess I didn't choose the G Life, and the G Life isn't choosing me.



There are a TON of boutique builders over here now, and they all cost around these prices. I'd consider Caparison part of this group as well. They dont have big factories like ESP or Ibanez, so they have to charge that amount in order to make a profit, but no one can really afford them so it's kinda a self-defeating prophecy for a lot of these makers.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 7, 2019)

Jeez, I just realized I started this thread 10 freaking years ago.


----------



## narad (Jan 7, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> There are a TON of boutique builders over here now, and they all cost around these prices. I'd consider Caparison part of this group as well. They dont have big factories like ESP or Ibanez, so they have to charge that amount in order to make a profit, but no one can really afford them so it's kinda a self-defeating prophecy for a lot of these makers.



Well shops like Caparison could easily go semi-custom. They charge semi-custom prices for building production line specs in semi-custom-sized batches. They're just really frikkin stubborn people.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 7, 2019)

narad said:


> Well shops like Caparison could easily go semi-custom. They charge semi-custom prices for building production line specs in semi-custom-sized batches. They're just really frikkin stubborn people.



Caparison could DEFINITELY go semi-custom, with how small their operation is, but I agree, lots of these places are just stubborn.

I will say, if you can, look into Kazu guitar village. He worked for ESP for like 25 years and does full custom guitars. His prices are WAY cheaper than ESP's custom shop and because he's the only guy working on them, he takes extreme care of the customer. He also does lots of free after care service as well, so if something doesnt feel right about the guitar, he'll make it right. I met him a couple weeks ago at a show, he's a really nice guy and when i get the money together, I will definitely be ordering a custom guitar from him. MIJ hand-made custom guitar that I can make any way I like? I'm down with that.


----------



## narad (Jan 7, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Caparison could DEFINITELY go semi-custom, with how small their operation is, but I agree, lots of these places are just stubborn.
> 
> I will say, if you can, look into Kazu guitar village. He worked for ESP for like 25 years and does full custom guitars. His prices are WAY cheaper than ESP's custom shop and because he's the only guy working on them, he takes extreme care of the customer. He also does lots of free after care service as well, so if something doesnt feel right about the guitar, he'll make it right. I met him a couple weeks ago at a show, he's a really nice guy and when i get the money together, I will definitely be ordering a custom guitar from him. MIJ hand-made custom guitar that I can make any way I like? I'm down with that.



I'm down with that if he just builds me my favorite ESP models of yesteryear (Kiko Loureiro SE...)


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 7, 2019)

narad said:


> I'm down with that if he just builds me my favorite ESP models of yesteryear (Kiko Loureiro SE...)



He'd probably have to put a different headstock but other than that, I think he could do it.

Here are some of the artists that use his guitars.

Also, he goes through the entire design process with you and he actually draws out the designs for the guitar. He told me that it can take anywhere from 1-2 months to get the design down correctly, exactly as you ask, but if it7s something like an already known design, he could probably do it quicker. He IS a bit pricey though, i am planning something pretty basic but it'll still be closer to like 450,000 yen for what I'm thinking about (rough estimate based on my conversation with him before).


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2019)

I definitely like the aesthetic of that G-Phoenix line (although the headstocks aren't really to my taste), but the upper fret access looks questionable.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 8, 2019)

Xaios said:


> I definitely like the aesthetic of that G-Phoenix line (although the headstocks aren't really to my taste), but the upper fret access looks questionable.


Agreed, but perhaps the fixes to that would make it juuuuust that close to an ESP HIII.


----------



## hensh!n (Sep 27, 2020)

Xaios said:


> I definitely like the aesthetic of that G-Phoenix line (although the headstocks aren't really to my taste), but the upper fret access looks questionable.



As someone who now owns a G-Phoenix VII Custom and a DSG Life Ash (Passive Model), I can now state that these are easily the most well made guitars I've ever played/owned. I've previously owned a Caparison Horus, multiple ESP E-II FR7's, and an Edwards Horizon 135-III. Nothing else comes really comes close in my experience. Yes they are expensive, but a 1k guitar can get expensive if you switch the pickups, have to get fretwork done, etc. Personally I like the amount of dip-switches and wiring options each model provides.

Additionally, their Passive Pickups (in the DSG Life Ash - Ceramic) are easily my favorite pickup to date (I've used DiMarzio's, JBE's, EMG's, and Fishman's prior). It's the most clear and articulate Humbucker with the spank/bite of a strat single coil. The Fishmans used in the active models aren't bad either, though they're certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 27, 2020)

_Resurrection
_
I really dig the overall design of the DSG models. The heel looks incredible and I actually like the headstock, for whatever reason. Inlays aren't my thing but that's not a big issue. Not really into the G-Phoenix shape, either.






Tasty. I'd love to see some of these come to North America in the future.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 28, 2020)

Damn

Does it come in red or a lighter blue?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 28, 2020)

Glad Daita has expanded the 7 string line, there's a fair amount of models all with multiple colour choices too. Here's hoping the Cross Edge series get the extra string treatment sometime down the line. 



Adieu said:


> Damn
> 
> Does it come in red or a lighter blue?



Closest they have:






The lightest blue goes in the green/turquoise kind (titled Bubble Green Moon) here. Blues and Greens seem to be Daita's favorite.


----------



## AltecGreen (Sep 28, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Damn
> 
> Does it come in red or a lighter blue?



In addition to the ones Bloody Inferno showed, they have a few more reds and blues in the current line up. You can find pictures of the discontinued models here for more colors.

Volcano Fire Red





California Sunset Moon







Crystal Blue Moon





Bora Bora 





Royal Blue Turquoise


----------

